# Looking for playmates



## Omipears (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi there,

We have a holiday home near San Ginesio, Le Marche where we spend our summers and some time in spring and autumn with our 5 year old daughter. We'd love to meet some families with similar aged children in the area. Please get in touch, we'd love to meet you!
Omi


----------

